# beta fish reccomendation



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i went to petco and they had a ton of variety of beta's i am looking for a first beta because i made a deal with my parents any idea on what kind of beta i should get any advice would be greatly appricated


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Any betta that catches your eye  It doesn't matter if they're rare or not, but if you make a connection with one, you know you're bound to get it! But:
Make sure there are no fins/scales/body parts missing- no fungal or white stuff on the body, full, un-damaged fins, healthy scales, no buggy or white eyes, no continuously open gill plates, or red, swollen gill plates, and make sure the betta is attentive and flares if you put a mirror in front of it.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Any Betta you have the "connection" with. Whether it be male of female.

P.S. It doesn't have to be a mirror, it can be a Betta bowl neighbor.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

thanks any other advice?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, sorry, either betta neighbour or mirror.

Not really... but you have to have a cycled tank set up a week in advance.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

just like the others said make a connection with a betta, but a heathy one


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i am also getting a 10 gallon tank can i put two in?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

With a divider, yes for two males.
You can also make a sorority and put 4 or more females in. you can have up to 9 in a ten gallon.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

If you go with divider, get some tall plants to line the divider. So they won't see each other, and flare to much at each other.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

without a divider i read that if there raised as brothers they wont attack eachother and what about 9 beta's being able to be in a 10 gallon tank


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

Nope, they'll still attack each other even if they're raised as brothers, definitely don't put two males together. If you want to put more than one betta in a tank, go for female sororities however I wouldn't recommend 9 in a 10 gal cuz thats a bit much, maybe around 4-6. In your ten gal, make sure to have a filter, heater, and plenty of decorations!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

No, they can fight sometimes even killing each other. But they can become good neighbors though. And as Betta Slave said you can have females together, but even females can be aggressive if not more than a male.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i have a breeder thing how do i breed beta's ?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Whoa there, hold your horses!
Do some research, then research, and research some more until your brain hurts! If you go into the breeding bettas section of the forum there's a sticky on how to breed bettas. But it is VERY TIME CONSUMING and you could end up with 300 fry with nothing to do with them. Start with one betta and go from there.


----------



## LoneHowler (Apr 24, 2010)

For choosing a betta, I've always went with the spunky route, if he's got a lot of spunk color doesn't matter much.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

mmm ok thanks for the advice btw cant you sell the fry?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Of course.... but do you know three hundred people who would each like a betta?
See your problem there? You could end up with too many and know not enough people to take them and you would end up having to cull them.
DO NOT sell to pet stores... they take dreadful care of their bettas.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

cull them? and got thanks for the advice very great advice thanks for the help again


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

...Well, in short, flush them. You could end up with 3oo fish and have to flush them.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

if i ended up with three fish that would be fine


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Of course. But is is highly unlikely that you'll end up with three fry if you breed betta fish. You'd most likely end up with 10 or more. And as I said before it is a possibility you could end up with 300 fry.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

eh for now i wont do any breeding but is a 10 gallon enough room for one beta?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, definitely. Or you could have a sorority of females- 4 to 6 in a ten gallon tank would be fine.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

ehhh females are smaller and duller so no thanks i will keep do with the 10 gallon one beta should i use colored gravel rocks or what ?


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

beta novice said:


> females are smaller and duller


Their is your problem. The females are just as great as a male. I have one, who is more active then most of my males. And just as much color. And my female is larger than one of my males. As for gravel, choose what you want, I wouldn't suggest anything that can fit in a Betta's mouth.

P.S. They are developing long finned females.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

cool well i am kinda not dissing them i am just saying for my first one i kinda just want a male


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

...Females aren't necesarily smaller or duller. I'm shipping in a female tommorow and she's quite pretty. Here are is a female betta, for example...- She's the second one (blue and red with the white patch of scales on her nose) and the one that's coming tommorow.
http://www.flippersandfins.net/Images/BettaFAQMGFemale.jpg 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tU6ZPWXdY3M

The ones you see in pet stores are dull though- I know where you got that from... all the ones I see are gray.
You could use either colored gravel or natural gravel, whatever you like. But make sure you rinse it really well before you put it in the tank.



http://www.flippersandfins.net/Images/BettaFAQMGFemale.jpg


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I understand that.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

i love females just as much i do males they're AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Agreed  I kept a female before, she was so sweet and had so much personality.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah ..... i cant wait to get my first beta yay


----------

